# Anybody drilled Aqua Insparation tanks?



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

was thinking about new project, but need it to be drilled

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

please let me know.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Jiinx (Apr 5, 2012)

is someone interested in getting an AI tank???


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

just thinking 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

sig said:


> just thinking


Again?

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=32562&page=3

That's the link to a thread discussing the same question. You participated in the discussion. The OP of the thread bought an IA and and took it to be drilled but there was no follow up as to if it worked out. Try PMing Acropora1981.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

just thinking.

Thanks Jeff

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

They do make absolutely stunning tanks.


----------



## goldfish (Nov 22, 2011)

We knew you would be back VERY SOON Greg.

It seems like it was just yesterday you got rid of your old tank and things.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

goldfish said:


> We knew you would be back VERY SOON Greg.
> 
> It seems like it was just yesterday you got rid of your old tank and things.


it was a mistake 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

sig said:


> it was a mistake


Ah, but was it? I think the planning a new build, buying and setting up fresh is most of the fun...


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

edit: you're probably asking if anybody has actually done it. I think there is an example of someone with a drilled AI tank...


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3[/b][/size]


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

For sure. I checked out a 70" wide AI tank from a member here a few months ago and he drilled it himself for a bean animal setup. Nicely drilled, but way too close to each other imo. 

Dont know about their curved corner tanks though.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

rickcasa said:


> For sure. I checked out a 70" wide AI tank from a member here a few months ago and he drilled it himself for a bean animal setup. Nicely drilled, but way too close to each other imo.
> 
> Dont know about their curved corner tanks though.


you mean they drill it on the side? thanks for letting me know

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

Back near the top.


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

The 85gal I bought from StevieK is an AI tank and has been drilled on the back near the top.


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

Hey Greg,

Starfire glass can be drilled.


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

Your timing could not be more perfect. I just saw this elos tank yesterday...it will be up for sale soon for a steal!












sig said:


> it was a mistake


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

thanks. the issue can be closed

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

